# Amperes de una bateria



## anthony123 (Ago 25, 2007)

¿cuantos amperes tiene una bateria de 1.5 volt y una de 9 volt???


----------



## ciri (Ago 25, 2007)

Eso depende del tipo de batería!!

Puede ser 1,5v de 2500mA o 2300mA.. y muchas mas..
y con 9v lo mismo!.


----------



## gabizoratti (Ago 26, 2007)

Generalmente mente las baterias recargables traen en cuerpo impresa  la capacidad de corriente de las mismas por ej. 2300 mah , esto quiere decir que durante una hora dicha bateria es capaz de suministrar una corriente de 2300 ma.Normalmente este dato es independiente de la tension.

Las baterias comerciales no traen este dato pero si quieres conocerlo deberas desperdiciar una bateria en la cual puedes colocarle entre sus terminales una resistencia conocida,
 por lo cual al saber la tension de bateria conoceras la corriente que circula por el circuito, la que tendras que monitorear con un amperimetro en serie, debes fijarte la cantidad de horas que la bateria entrega al circuito esa corriente en forma constante, y dividir dicha corriente por la cantidad de horas.


saludos


----------



## capitanp (Ago 26, 2007)

Esto es exactamente lo que buscas







http://data.energizer.com/DataSheets.aspx

no sabia que las pilas D tenian una corriente de 20.5A   

saluudos


----------



## mcrven (Ago 26, 2007)

Hola a todos los del hilo...

Respecto de este tema, cuando fabricábamos unas fuentes de poder, hubo mucha madera que cortar.

Casi siempre se toma en cuenta el asunto, de una forma lineal:



> Las baterias comerciales no traen este dato pero si quieres conocerlo deberas desperdiciar una bateria en la cual puedes colocarle entre sus terminales una resistencia conocida,
> por lo cual al saber la tension de bateria conoceras la corriente que circula por el circuito, la que tendras que monitorear con un amperimetro en serie, *debes fijarte la cantidad de horas que la bateria entrega al circuito esa corriente en forma constante, y dividir dicha corriente por la cantidad de horas.*



Esto no es muy real pués, todo eso, está en relación a la carga conectada y, al final, el asunto, resulta ser algo así como invertido, respecto de lo que se refiere en la cita.

Esto lo pueden confirmar en el link que nos suministró Capitanp, específica y directamente en los datos de la pila tipo D:

www.data.energizer.com/PDFs/E95.pdf

En el cuadro: Milliamp-Hour Capacity, Continuous discharge to 0.8V at 21ºC

Se muestra que todo dependerá de la carga conectada. Vale decir que, si la carga es de 500 mA, la capacidad de carga se reducirá a 10 A/hora. Por lo tanto, resultará que la pila llegará a los 0.8V en: 10 A/h / 0,5A = 20 h.
Lo cual quiere decir que dará 20 h de uso con esa carga.

Ahora, a 0,025 A de carga, será de 20 A/h / 0,025 A = 800 h.

El experimento propuesto en la cita es válido, lo que no es correcto, es el cálculo propuesto. Se deben dividir LAS HORAS entre LA CORRIENTE de la carga.

En las baterías de los autos, dice: EJ.  500A/H, pero en algunos casos indica: Capacidad de carga 75 minutos aprox., pués suponen que la carga será de la corriente que drena el motor de arranque.

1 / A = h / A/h

1 / A = 1,25 h / 500 A/h

A = 500 A/h / 1.25 = 400 A de carga.

Lo cual significa que, con una carga de 400 A, la batería debería entrar en pérdida, en una hora y 15 min.

Generalmente, esto no es cierto. Hay muchos factores que influyen en la descarga de la batería.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Diodo Zener (Ago 26, 2007)

> En las baterías de los autos, dice: EJ. 500A*/*H, pero en algunos casos indica: Capacidad de carga 75 minutos aprox., pués suponen que la carga será de la corriente que drena el motor de arranque.
> 
> 1 / A = h / A*/*h
> 
> ...



Pero si resolvemos bien como pusiste ese "sobre"
A=(500 A/h)/(1.25h)=400A
A=500/1.25*A/h/h=400A
A=400A/(h*h)= 400A
Y no tiene sentido.
Yo corregiría hací:
1/A =h/(Ah)
1/A=1.25h/(500Ah)
x*A=500Ah/(1.25 h)=400A.

Saludos


----------



## MegaMoun (Ago 9, 2014)

quisiera saber si puedo poner una bateria de 9v duracell a un lector usb solo por ocasiones de 2min. nada mas... lo que quisiera saber es la duracion de la bateria ... gracias


----------



## Scooter (Ago 9, 2014)

¡¡¡Menuda resurrección de hilo!!!

Pues la respuesta sería "no tengo ni idea pero pinta mal"

Para empezar un "loqueseaUSB" va a 5V así que sin mas no puedes usarlo
Después como dice el hilo "depende" depende del consumo del aparato,la corriente (A) y la capacidad de carga (A·h) de la batería.


----------



## catykanal (Ago 10, 2014)

Nada mas para finalizar te comento que comercialmente hay pilas que maximo pueden entregar 60mAh y la maxima que conozco 6000mAh, espero te sirva y puedas ser mas especifico en el tipo de pilas que piensas usar.
Saludos


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 11, 2014)

Siempre repito que es de alguna utilidad saber la diferencia entre el amperaje con el que una fuente alimenta un circuito y la capacidad de una batería!

La capacidad, como muy bien se ha descrito aquí, indica con cuanta corriente una batería puede alimentar un circuito durante 1 hora. Se denomina "Ah", "amperios hora".
La máxima corriente que una batería puede suministrar depende de la resistencia interna de la batería, es la corriente que fluye si ponemos los polos en cortocircuito! La corriente que fluye por un circuito depende de la resistencia de la carga y de la resistencia interna. Si la resistencia de la carga es "0", tenemos el cortocircuito y fluye la corriente solo limitada por la resistencia interna, ley de ohm aplicada!

Por lo general si se encuentra la corriente que una batería puede suministar y es expresada en múltiples de "C". "C" es igual a la capacidad dividida por 1 hora:

Ah/h=A

Yo uso unas baterías a base de LiFePO4 de 16Ah de capacidad. El valor de "C"=16A. Mis baterías pueden suministrar 15C por un tiempo limitado = 240A. Ese es el valor de corriente que asumo en caso de cortocircuito. De forma continuada mis baterías pueden suministrar 10C = 160A!


----------

